# Langsamer Windows-Start trotz SSD



## kaisims (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Pc Games Hardware-Nutzer,

ich habe mir vor einer Woche eine Samsung 840 120gb SSD bestellt, eingebaut und Windows drauf installiert.
Alles schön und gut, herunterfahren tut er mit tausenden Programmen in 3 Sekunden. Hochfahren dauert mit Bios Boot 1-2 Minuten. ist ja eigentlich nicht viel, aber für eine Brandneue SSD nicht in Ordnung.
Umgestellt ist auch alles wie es sein soll, also AHCI-Boot usw.

Der Start sieht wie folgt aus: Erst kommt Mainboard, dann Bios-Boot, dann das Windows wird geladen (das dauert dann viel zu lange), danach für ungefähr 0,2 Sekunden der AnmeldeBildschirm, der Desktop und die drei Autostart-Programme: Skype, Thunderbird und Avast.

Autostart-Programme wurden auch schon ausgeschaltet, hat nicht viel (eig. gar nichts) gebracht.

Die SSD ist mit einem Sata 6gb/s Kabel an einen SATA-3 Port angeschlossen, und der Benchmark mit AS SSD auch in Ordnung.
Ich habe noch eine zweite HDD (3 TB), die auch an einem SATA-3 Port angeschlossen ist.
Der Sata-3 Treiber ist der msahci von Mircrosoft, vorher hatte ich asahci64, war auch kein großer Unterschied.
Bios ist auch schon auf dem neuesten Stand.
Beide Platten waren auch schon an dem SATA-2 Port, der Bootvorgang verkürtzte sich um 2 Sek.
Der Pc startet deutlich schneller, wenn die zweite HDD nicht mit dran ist, <1 min, aber ich brauche sie.

SSD: Samsung 840 120gb
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Series-...0934829&sr=8-2

Mainboard: 880gmh/u3s3
Asrock 880GMH/U3S3 Sockel AM3+ Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

8GB Arbeitsspeicher

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Processor 3.00 GHz

OS: Windows 7 64-Bit Home Premium

Wer noch mer Infos braucht einfach bescheid sagen 

LG,
kaisims


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2013)

Klingt für mich, als ob er bei den Treibern irgendwo hängen bleibt.  Vielleicht hilft hier ein Blick in die Ereignisprotokolle von Windows.


----------



## kaisims (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe ich habe das Richtige: Beim Start von Windows ist eine Warnung mit der Ereignis-ID 100:


  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance 
   [ Guid]  {CFC18EC0-96B1-4EBA-961B-622CAEE05B0A} 

   EventID 100 

   Version 2 

   Level 3 

   Task 4002 

   Opcode 34 

   Keywords 0x8000000000010000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2013-02-16T12:45:24.785034100Z 

   EventRecordID 249

  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  1520 
   [ ThreadID]  1532 

   Channel Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance/Operational


- EventData 

  BootTsVersion 2 
  BootStartTime 2013-02-16T12:43:07.702800400Z 
  BootEndTime 2013-02-16T12:45:23.864632500Z 
  SystemBootInstance 43 
  UserBootInstance 39 
  BootTime 60868 
  MainPathBootTime 40968 
  BootKernelInitTime 17 
  BootDriverInitTime 333 
  BootDevicesInitTime 3795 
  BootPrefetchInitTime 0 
  BootPrefetchBytes 0 
  BootAutoChkTime 0 
  BootSmssInitTime 34848 
  BootCriticalServicesInitTime 400 
  BootUserProfileProcessingTime 197 
  BootMachineProfileProcessingTime 0 
  BootExplorerInitTime 997 
  BootNumStartupApps 5 
  BootPostBootTime 19900 
  BootIsRebootAfterInstall false 
  BootRootCauseStepImprovementBits 0 
  BootRootCauseGradualImprovementBits 0 
  BootRootCauseStepDegradationBits 0 
  BootRootCauseGradualDegradationBits 0 
  BootIsDegradation false 
  BootIsStepDegradation false 
  BootIsGradualDegradation false 
  BootImprovementDelta 0 
  BootDegradationDelta 0 
  BootIsRootCauseIdentified false 
  OSLoaderDuration 756 
  BootPNPInitStartTimeMS 17 
  BootPNPInitDuration 3810 
  OtherKernelInitDuration 205 
  SystemPNPInitStartTimeMS 3997 
  SystemPNPInitDuration 317 
  SessionInitStartTimeMS 4333 
  Session0InitDuration 992 
  Session1InitDuration 739 
  SessionInitOtherDuration 33116 
  WinLogonStartTimeMS 39182 
  OtherLogonInitActivityDuration 590 
  UserLogonWaitDuration 330


----------



## mmayr (16. Februar 2013)

Hattest du die HDD beim Installieren angestöpselt?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Hattest du die HDD beim Installieren angestöpselt?


 
Sollte eigentlich egal sein oder? 

Allerdings stellt mich das Logfile jetzt auch eher vor ein Rätsel, auch Google spuckt gerade nichts hilfreiches aus ...

Ich wäre schon jetzt fast soweit, eifnach mal zu einer Neuinstallation zu raten ...


----------



## kaisims (16. Februar 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Hattest du die HDD beim Installieren angestöpselt?


 
Ja, sie war mit Dran, soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann.
Ich habe auch noch eine HDD mit dem alten Windows-Os kann man damit noch was machen ausser Formatieren?



> Ich wäre schon jetzt fast soweit, eifnach mal zu einer Neuinstallation zu raten ...



Das kann ich machen, klar, aber ich würde eine andere Methode bevorzugen, denn die ganzen Treiber, Programme, lizensierten Programme noch einmal neu runterzuladen und installieren, finde ich jetzt nicht sooo spaßig..


Was ich grade bemerke.. Ich habe noch ein Logfile mit den Startzeiten von dem asahci64 Treiber.
Da fallen mir zwei Einträge sofort ins Auge:

asahci64:
BootRootCauseStepDegradationBits 9437184 
BootRootCauseGradualDegradationBits 8388608 

msahci:
BootRootCauseStepDegradationBits 0 
BootRootCauseGradualDegradationBits 0

Sagt das was aus?


----------



## Westcoast (16. Februar 2013)

man kann über start>msconfig>Start>Timeout auf 10 sekunden stellen und desweiteren über systemstart manche programme aus dem autostart nehmen, die man nicht zwingend braucht.


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. Februar 2013)

Wenn beim Installieren vom oss die ssd und die hdd angeschlossen sind packt er die Bootdateien zu 90% auf die hdd und das verzögert schon merklich . Ich hab das aber gemacht weil ich Windowsxp auf Hdd hab und Dualboot mit Windows 7 hab .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Westcoast (16. Februar 2013)

ich habe bei mir win 7 auch neu installiert auf meine samsung 830 und habe diese probleme nicht. eine HDD ist ebenfalls angeschlossen, eine samung spinpoint F3.


----------



## kaisims (16. Februar 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> man kann über start>msconfig>Start>Timeout auf 10 sekunden stellen und desweiteren über systemstart manche programme aus dem autostart nehmen, die man nicht zwingend braucht.


 
Das mit dem Timeout ist mir neu, auch schon umgestellt, aber das mit den Autostart programmen war das erste, was ich geändert habe, nach dem alles Installiert war


----------



## target2804 (16. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs, wenn du dir mal AS SSD Benchmark runteräldst und damit mal n Bench startest. Dann lädst du den Screenshot hier hoch. Dann kann man meistens sehen, wpran es hängt.


----------



## kaisims (16. Februar 2013)

AS SSD benutze ich schon, Screenshot kommt.


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

SSD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube zu wissen, das die Stats ganz früher mal höher waren, besonders die Lese-Geschwindigkeiten.
Laut Verpackung sollte sie diese Geschwindigkeiten haben:
Lesen: 530 mb/s
Schreiben:130 mb/s

Hier nochmal der AS SSD Benchmark der 3 TB HDD, falls nötig.
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/asssdhddztvs63udlr.png
(Hat Jahre gedauert btw., ist ja auch keine ssd


----------



## Tommi1 (17. Februar 2013)

Also irgendwas läuft da wirklich schief bei Dir.

Hab die selbe Platte vor 1,5 Monaten gekauft.

Hatte dann meine Win 7 HDD einfach mal auf die SSD geclont.

Habe die SSD an nem Sata 2 Anschluß und hab noch 3 1TB HDDs an den anderen 3 Anschlüssen.

Startet bei mir innerhalb von 37 Sekunden (ab Asus Bios Starbildschirm).

Bios braucht ca. 7-10 Sekunden.
Win Startbildschirm ist 17 Sekunden zu sehen
Anmeldebildschirm 10 Sekunden.

Vorher, mit der HDD, hatte ich ca. 1:40 Minuten bis zum volständigen hochfahren.

Habe aber auch einige Dienste abgeschaltet, die ich nicht brauche und hab die Autostart in der msconfig aufgeräumt.
Ohne das Aufräumen und Abschalten einiger Dienste hatte ich 47 -50 Sekunden mit der SSD


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Hab die selbe Platte vor 1,5 Monaten gekauft.


 Wie ich deiner Signatur entnehmen konnte hat diene SSD 128 gb. Nur die 840 PRO Version hat 128gb und die hat glaube ich wieder andere Zugriffszeiten.

Naja ist halt nur ein bisschen blöd, dass mein Pc länger bruacht hochzufahren, als die Schrottlaube von meinem Bruder mit einer HDD


----------



## Gameover91 (17. Februar 2013)

Hatte meine Ssds an nem falschen Controller angeschlossen und dann auch solche Geschwindigkeiten.
Habe dann mal das Mainboard Handbuch rausgekramt und die Ssds an den richtigen Controller gestöpselt und schon hatte ich die Geschwindigkeiten die mir auf der Packung versprochen wurden.
Bei meinem Mainboard sind zwei Controller einmal Marvell und Intel der Marvell soll wohl nicht so gut sein und da hatte ich meine Ssds dran nach dem Wechsel wurde alles schneller, vieleicht ist es ja bei was ähnliches.


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> Hatte meine Ssds an nem falschen Controller angeschlossen und dann auch solche Geschwindigkeiten.
> Habe dann mal das Mainboard Handbuch rausgekramt und die Ssds an den richtigen Controller gestöpselt und schon hatte ich die Geschwindigkeiten die mir auf der Packung versprochen wurden.
> Bei meinem Mainboard sind zwei Controller einmal Marvell und Intel der Marvell soll wohl nicht so gut sein und da hatte ich meine Ssds dran nach dem Wechsel wurde alles schneller, vieleicht ist es ja bei was ähnliches.



Ich habe die SATA 3 Anschlüsse und an einer anderen Stelle die SATA 2 Anschlüsse, ich hoffe du meinst das, da war kein Unterschied, Treiber habe ich auch schon gewechselt, auch kein unterschied..

Eine Schlechte SSD ist das ja eig. nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß ich habe die 120gb Version, aber das Bild sagt schon was aus


----------



## Gameover91 (17. Februar 2013)

schau mal ins Handbuch 
meine Marvell Controller sollen auch Sata3 haben aber trotzdem nur Sata2 gebracht hatte fast die selben Geschwindigkeiten wie du nach dem Controller Wechsel auf meinem Board hatte ich normale Geschwindigkeiten.

Soo hab mir mal dein Mainboard angeschaut, hast du auch Sata3 Kabel ?
wenn ja dann schau nochmal ob du die richtigen Sata anschlüsse verwendest und mach ein Treiber Update (Chipsatz,Ssd-Firmware). Wenn möglich könnte evtl. auch ein Bios Update helfen.


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/880GMHU3S3.pdf
Falls du mir beim Suchen helfen möchtest


----------



## Gameover91 (17. Februar 2013)

Schon gemacht hab editiert 
Aber gehe erstmal Schlafen wenn du das alles probiert hast wüsste ich auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter ich würde dann Windows neu aufsetzen. Was du auch auf jedenfall tun solltest ist defragmentieren für die Ssd deaktivieren das senkt massiv die Lebensdauer.


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> schau mal ins Handbuch
> meine Marvell Controller sollen auch Sata3 haben aber trotzdem nur Sata2 gebracht hatte fast die selben Geschwindigkeiten wie du nach dem Controller Wechsel auf meinem Board hatte ich normale Geschwindigkeiten.
> 
> Soo hab mir mal dein Mainboard angeschaut, hast du auch Sata3 Kabel ?
> wenn ja dann schau nochmal ob du die richtigen Sata anschlüsse verwendest und mach ein Treiber Update (Chipsatz,Ssd-Firmware). Wenn möglich könnte evtl. auch ein Bios Update helfen.



Unterer Post.. Grrr


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

Mein Gott, meine Einträge verschwinden hier 

Also SAta 3 Kabel, JA, Uefi upgedatet, SSD Firmware upgedatet und auch am richtigen Port.
Ich sitze hier schon 3 Tage dran und finde das nun schon ein bisschen doof...
Naja, Defragmentierung ausgestelt und das alles wurde auch schon, ich gucke jetzt gleich ob ich eventuell den SATA 3 CHip updaten kann oder ich spiel noch was mit den Treibern rum
Aber schon mal Danke


----------



## Tommi1 (17. Februar 2013)

kaisims schrieb:


> Wie ich deiner Signatur entnehmen konnte hat diene SSD 128 gb. Nur die 840 PRO Version hat 128gb und die hat glaube ich wieder andere Zugriffszeiten.


 
Ups... stimmt. Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.
Meine hat 120 GB. Ist also die Basic.


----------



## kaisims (17. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ich werde dann mal Windows neu draufspielen, das bringt hier alles nicht wirklich was...
Habt ihr denn Tipps, die ich beachten muss, damit nicht das selbe noch einmal passiert?
Und generelle Tipps, damit das alles mit der SSD gut hinhaut?
Danke

Nachtrag: Wenn die Installation auch nichts bringt, dann schicke ich sie zurück und bestelle ein anderes Modell, entweder Die Pro Version oder ein ganz anderes.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Februar 2013)

So durch deinen eigenen verweis hab ich mal genauer auf die sig und deine hardwar gesehen.
Dein sata3 und usb3 ist von as media.
Die firma kenn ich nicht und es scheint mir eij billig anbieter zu sein.
also erwarte keine 500mb lese und 400mb schreibgeschwindigkeit
Zuerst man testet die SSd geschwindigkeit im windows geräte manager unter ide atapi controler
darunter as media sata controler Eigenschaften und Anschluss, geschwindigkeitstest.

 Zudem sind nur 2 sata anschlüsse sata 3 der rest nicht
dann ahci im bios an ansonsten kein sata 3 Anschluss aktiv. Sindern IDE Modus auf maxed 150mb/s udma 6

Dann win 7 remote ausschalten
Sicherungspunkte abschalten (frisst nur Speicher)
backup programm nutzen regelmäßig
gute sind 
O&O disk image
paragon backup manager
Acronis True Image
freie und schwer zu bedienende
Clonezilla Warum? linux Bezeichnungen und Wissen über HDD Partitionierung erforderlich.
Das mal nebenbei

Dann nehmen wir mal ccleaner und schlten lles ab im autostart was nicht adobe sun oder hardwaretreiber start ist. Oder antivirus.

UAC aus außer man hat win 7pro dann zu gpedit und einzelne Programme Berechtigungen geben.
Winrar sollte admin rechte haben und nicht nachfragen. usw

unnötige Dienste abstellen.tel dienst für fax und andere netzwerk dienste die man nicht braucht.zumindest auf manuell starten.


----------



## kaisims (2. März 2013)

Ich hatte die SSD nun zurückgeschickt, Amazon gab mir mein Geld wieder mit einem Satz, dass die SSD wirklich defekt gewesen war, ich habe nachgefragt 
Nun habe ich die Plextor m5Pro, hat deutlich bessere Schreibgeschwindigkeiten, nur die Lesegeschwindigkeiten sind nicht wie angegeben :/.
Da nun auch, wie anders erwartet, mein Bios ewig braucht um zu Starten, werde ich mir in nächster nähe ein neues MB holen(Dann CPU,Ram).
Gibt es da Unterschiede oder kann man jedes Motherboard für AMD/Intel benutzen?


----------



## Gameover91 (2. März 2013)

Die Plextor soll wirklich super sein 
Naja ich kenne mich mit Amd nicht so aus aber denke der neuste Chipsatz ist der 990Fx und bei Intel Z77.
Hier wird oft ein Gigabyte board mit Z77 für Intels empfohlen.
Habe vor kurzem nen Rechner mit einem Amd Fx6300 und nem Asrock 990fx extreme 3 gebaut, fand das Board für 100euro in Ordnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> Die Plextor soll wirklich super sein
> Naja ich kenne mich mit Amd nicht so aus aber denke der neuste Chipsatz ist der 990Fx und bei Intel Z77.
> Hier wird oft ein Gigabyte board mit Z77 für Intels empfohlen.
> Habe vor kurzem nen Rechner mit einem Amd Fx6300 und nem Asrock 990fx extreme 3 gebaut, fand das Board für 100euro in Ordnung.


 
Man kann genauso gut ein 970 Board für 70€ nehmen,  da wirst du keine Unterschiede feststellen.  Die 990FX punkten hauptsächlich bei SLI/Crossfire,  ansonsten höchstens mit ein paar weiteren USB und SATA-Anschlüssen.


----------



## Gameover91 (2. März 2013)

Ok wieder was gelernt 
Ja wenn du das alles nicht brauchst reicht wohl auch ein 970 Board.


----------



## kaisims (2. März 2013)

Kann man denn Ein AMD Board für Intel CPU'S nehmen und andersrum, oder ist das technisch gar nicht möglich, ich kenn mich da eig. gar nicht aus


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2013)

kaisims schrieb:


> Kann man denn Ein AMD Board für Intel CPU'S nehmen und andersrum, oder ist das technisch gar nicht möglich, ich kenn mich da eig. gar nicht aus


 Nein, die Sockel sind absolut inkompatibel


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber hast du im bios/bootmenu von ide auf ahci gestellt?
Denn ide ist schon etwas älter und viel langsamer


----------



## kaisims (29. April 2013)

PedobaerDeluxe schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber hast du im bios/bootmenu von ide auf ahci gestellt?
> Denn ide ist schon etwas älter und viel langsamer


 
Ja, das habe ich, zwar erst nach der Windows Installation, aber nach meinem Wissen sollte das kein Problem sein.

PS: Das Problem hat sich jetzt seit einiger Zeit ein bisschen eingefädelt, also im vertragbaren Bereich. Vielleicht könnte das ja auch am Prozessor, etc liegen, das weiß ich nicht. Falls das eventuell jemand genauer weiß ruig beschied sagen


----------



## Stryke7 (30. April 2013)

kaisims schrieb:


> PS: Das Problem hat sich jetzt seit einiger Zeit ein bisschen eingefädelt, also im vertragbaren Bereich. Vielleicht könnte das ja auch am Prozessor, etc liegen, das weiß ich nicht. Falls das eventuell jemand genauer weiß ruig beschied sagen


 
Ne, ganz anders  

Windows erstellt innerhalb der ersten 2-4 Wochen sozusagen ein Verhaltensmuster von seinem eigenen Systemstart, und optimiert diesen dann.   Dadurch wird es eine Zeit nach der Installation dann nochmal deutlich schneller,  sobald die Menge an neuen oder entfernten Programmen pro Start eben weniger wird.  

Es benötigt dafür so ca. 30 Neustarts, nach denen es jeweils eine Zeit lang laufen muss.  Bringt also nichts, den Netzschalter zu flippen


----------

